# Solidworks, CAM software and CNC Wood Router



## mlbitting (Sep 9, 2014)

My background is that I am an electronics engineer, BSEE and a Certified Solidworks Associate.
My interest for the past month has been trying to find a CNC wood Router machine (1300mm X 1500mm) for making doors, cabinets, furniture and model airplane parts, that fits a home workshop budget! I thought that the hard part was determining what CNC router was sufficient to build the things that I desired, but that is not necessarily so!
Since, I have designed more than a hundred parts in Solidworks I wanted to purchase a CAM software that was compatible with Solidworks.
The CNC router manufacturers include the lowest end version of either Type3 or Artcam software with their machines, neither of which can take full advantage of the CNC wood router!
I was advised by a Solidworks representative that either Mastercam or Solidcam are the best products as far a compatibility with Solidworks. I am looking for someone who has the experience in connecting Solidworks CAD to a CAM software to a CNC router.
Thanks for your help!


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Maury, welcome to Router Forums, glad to have you join us, I'm positive the members of the community would be more than willing to answer any questions you have


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Maury.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Maury, welcome to the forum.

I have moved your post to the most appropriate section.. Not all our CNC users read all the posts.


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

Check out Shopbot they include Vcarve Pro and Partworks 3d with their machines. Also they have great customer service.


----------



## RMarotz (Sep 12, 2014)

Maury, I currently purchased the ArtCam Express software and from my understanding with the basic version you can import your CAD designs into ArtCam. The only thing you can not do is design 3D in ArtCam(without additional modules). There are several tutorials available for ArtCam that may be able to help you out. That being said, there are other Cam software packages that are available that may be more suitable for your needs. I only have experience with ArtCam.


----------



## Ducati (May 21, 2014)

*Cam Software*



mlbittingzr1 said:


> My background is that I am an electronics engineer, BSEE and a Certified Solidworks Associate.
> My interest for the past month has been trying to find a CNC wood Router machine (1300mm X 1500mm) for making doors, cabinets, furniture and model airplane parts, that fits a home workshop budget! I thought that the hard part was determining what CNC router was sufficient to build the things that I desired, but that is not necessarily so!
> Since, I have designed more than a hundred parts in Solidworks I wanted to purchase a CAM software that was compatible with Solidworks.
> The CNC router manufacturers include the lowest end version of either Type3 or Artcam software with their machines, neither of which can take full advantage of the CNC wood router!
> ...



I have used the software InventorCam for a few years. The software is produced by the Cam side of the SolidWorks folks to work seamlessly with Autodesk Inventor. 
SolidCam/InventorCam is basically the same cam software but depending on the CAD side the appearance is slightly different. If you are used to Solid Works I believe you will really like SolidCam. Changes to your model show up directly in the CAM side and will update when you chose the option. To program 3D models and surfaces it is quite easy to use.


----------



## Gino0105 (Feb 16, 2012)

Solidworks can save CAD files into a .STL file. There are several CNC machines which can directly import .STL files. Solidworks can even open and .STL file. You can even purchase programs that will convert .STL files to .STP (which will import into Solidworks)

I have a Carvewright CNC machine and a 3D printer that import .STL files. If you go to 
yeggi - Printable 3D Models Search Engine web site you can find 1000's of free CAD files free. 

.OBJ CAD files would be another option for you. see sample at https://sketchfab.com/models/9ac17362e1b84ae3bd66505d5f512e3f

take care and enjoy woodworking
Gino


----------

